# 35mm film fog



## jdfolsom (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello, everyone. 
I just processed a roll of HP5 ISO400, and the film came out foggy, but uniform the whole way through. I think it's because it was exposed to heat during the summer, but that's long gone now.
Is there a way to reduce/eliminate fog post-processing?


----------



## ann (Sep 30, 2011)

In a darkroom we would just print through it, of course that is going to depend on just how bad the fog might

If scanning, just work with some curves, might be a starting place.


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

*Moving to the "Dark Room subsection*

Welcome to the site jdfolsom


----------



## orlovphoto (Nov 15, 2011)

it's risky, but a mild bleach (potassium ferricyanide) very diluted and going between it and a water bath will do the trick. Just make sure to practice on a less important frame as there is a real risk of losing shadow detail if the solution is too strong or if you hold it in there for too long.

Good luck.


----------

